# (>'.')> Pornstar hair & Smoked Bronze Gold eyes <('.'<)



## user79 (Aug 5, 2006)

I was trying to do something fun with my hair today, not sure why it reminds me of a pornstar look but it does somehow, haha. Did a smokey bronzey eye, personally one of my fav looks for me. Colours are fun but I think the bronze and brown looks suit me best.

Here's some pics of how it turned out. I made a mistake on the eye by grabbing Woodwinked instead of Mulch, so it came out a bit interesting when I mixed those colours.




























Face:

Revlon Skinlights highlighting fluid on cheekbones, nose ridge & chin
Clinique foundation stick
L'Oreal True Match concealer
MAC Blushbaby blush
Nars Orgasm blush

Eyes:

MAC CCB in Bronze
Shu Uemura e/s in Me Gold 390
MAC e/s in Woodwinked (by accident!)
MAC e/s in Mulch
MAC e/s in Carbon
MAC e/s in Jest
MAC pigment in White
black kohl eyeliner
Covergirl Lash Exact mascara

Lips:

L'Oreal True Match concealer
MAC Liplacquer in Babied
MAC clear lipglass
Rimmel lipliner in a nude beige shade





--- WRITTEN TUTORIAL OF THIS LOOK ---

I'm too lazy to do a tut with pics, but here's a description.

TUTORIAL FOR THIS LOOK:

1. Apply Revlon Skinlights fluid on clean face, on cheekbones & nose bridge.

2. Foundation goes overtop. I used my 182 kabuki to blend it all.

3. Blushbaby and Nars Orgasm blush on cheekbones & apples, use 182 to blend again.

4. Used the 272 for applying a thin layer of the Bronze CCB on lids and just on lower lash line area. Blend the CCB up to the middle of your eyes, using less product the more you get to your eyebrows.

5. Used a very small lid brush to apply Shu Uemura e/s to the inner half of the eyelid and blending upwards. (I'm not sure, but a close MAC equivalent would be Woodwinked or Goldmine. The Shu Uemura e/s is reallllly pigmented, more than MAC.) Also used the eyeshadow on my lower lash line on the inner corner.

6. Used same lid brush to apply Mulch e/s to the outer third and crease. Used the 222 brush to blend, using gentle windshieldwiper motions in the crease. Also applied Mulch to outer lower lash line, blending with the golden e/s.

7. Used 272 again to apply Jest e/s as a highlight underneath eyebrows, then a bit of White pigment on top just in the arches of my eyebrows.

8. Black kohl eyeliner on waterline, lashline, and eyelid. Used a smudger tool to smudge on lower lash line and top of lid.

9. Curl eyelashes & apply mascara.

10. Used angled brush to apply black eyeshadow with eyebrow wax to my eyebrows, so they look groomed.

11. Applied concealer to my moisturized lips, gently patted it in with my finger. Used 182 brush to blend it together with my foundation on skin around my mouth.

12. Lightly lined my lips with a nude beige lipliner, smudged the lines a bit with my fingers.

13. Applied Liplacquer in Babied to my lips, and a coat of clear lipglass on top.

Done!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 5, 2006)

*rawr*


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 5, 2006)

i LOVE the hair. im all about big hair


----------



## ruby_soho (Aug 5, 2006)

LOVE the hair, love the makeup. Yummeh.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 5, 2006)

U sexy beast.......Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Meow Meow....


----------



## User34 (Aug 5, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## poppy z (Aug 5, 2006)

You're so beautiful in brown/gold. And your hair: WAOUH!
But if I could say something: I would prefer a more beige/brown color for the lips. 
Anyway, you're always fantastic


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 5, 2006)

you look amazing!!


----------



## user79 (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poppy z* 
_But if I could say something: I would prefer a more beige/brown color for the lips._

 
Sure, everyone has a different preference! But personally I think brown lipstick looks awful on me, I prefer the peachy nude lips over beige. Beige makes me look washed out, I think. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Caffy (Aug 5, 2006)

looks FABULOUS!!! really brings out your green eyes a lot!


----------



## ccarp001 (Aug 5, 2006)

wow! you are *stunning!*


----------



## Esperanza (Aug 5, 2006)

You beauty! It is just the perfect colour for you, your eyes are so freakin' amazing! 
And the colour you chose for your lips totally balance the whole look. Nothing to say but great job again MissChievous!


----------



## chrisantiss (Aug 5, 2006)

Oooh, beautiful hair. very very pretty


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 5, 2006)

your hair looks great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & the makeup is too!!


----------



## Chloe2277 (Aug 5, 2006)

I absolutely love the hair! (and makeup looks great as usual!)


----------



## ska_wiking (Aug 5, 2006)

wowww or may i sai grrrrrrrrrrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you are like a friend of mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she has very very red hair you'll be  very explosive with red hair but i like more the black one color


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_Sure, everyone has a different preference! But personally I think brown lipstick looks awful on me, I prefer the peachy nude lips over beige. Beige makes me look washed out, I think. Thanks for the suggestion though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I agree.... i think the peachy nude lips look beautiful on u, and with this look the lips color u used looks stunning makes ur gorgeous eyes the main focus, im sure bronze colors look wonderful on u as well, but u made a great choice with the lips with this one


----------



## lexi584 (Aug 5, 2006)

I love everything about this look. You are GORGEOUS and STUNNING and apply makeup exquisitely. It's nice to have someone else who shares an affinity for raven hair and green eyes!


----------



## user79 (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks so much for all the nice comments, girls!


----------



## alurabella (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow. you look AMAZING! Love the hair!


----------



## charkkatz (Aug 5, 2006)

I really really really want your skin.  amazing.


----------



## Life In Return (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow, you look great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I like the hair and the eyes! And the lips are perfect b/c they don't take away from the main focus


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Aug 5, 2006)

WOW! you loot hott! 

you look stunning in brown/bronzes Fabulous and total pornstar


----------



## duch3ss25 (Aug 5, 2006)

you look amazing! love both hair and makeup and i look forward to your fotd's always!


----------



## oriGINAl (Aug 5, 2006)

I think that your hair looks insane, I am now going to try that today- though my hair is shorter...your makeup is gorgeous too!


----------



## Bianca (Aug 5, 2006)

I really like your fotd's, your makeup is flawless!


----------



## joraye (Aug 5, 2006)

this is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Pink_minx (Aug 5, 2006)

I LOOOOOOVE the style of your hair! the smokey brown eyes really does suit you it looks great.


----------



## Jaim (Aug 5, 2006)

Damn, you're smokin hot!


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 5, 2006)

_"Wah wah wonka wah, wah wah wonka wah"_...  (<-- porn guitar music)  

Seriously though, that look is great!  Well done!


----------



## user79 (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 
_"Wah wah wonka wah, wah wah wonka wah"...  (<-- porn guitar music)  

Seriously though, that look is great!  Well done!_

 
lmfao!!


----------



## delovely (Aug 5, 2006)

oh wow! You look stunning! I love pale lippie on you.


----------



## User67 (Aug 5, 2006)

One of the prettiest FOTD ever! I hope you do a tutorial for this one day!


----------



## shygirl (Aug 5, 2006)

Whoa! Very sexy!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Aug 5, 2006)

LOL you so do not look like a porn star. I think you're hair looks really pretty that way! The makeup somehow brings your hair out more if that makes sense? lol but I love it all.


----------



## Midgard (Aug 5, 2006)

That's hot! And your hair is awesome!


----------



## Asphyxia (Aug 5, 2006)

hot as always......love the lips


----------



## Pei (Aug 5, 2006)

U're amazingly beautiful & the Mu's so perfect.


----------



## JoyC (Aug 5, 2006)

omg! this is soooooo HOTTTT! You should really do a Tutorial for this, both the hair AND makeup!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Aug 5, 2006)

i love the whole look I am feelin the hair and the lips


----------



## xceelynn (Aug 5, 2006)

i love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 tutorial pleaaaasseee!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Aug 5, 2006)

Flawless.  This is a very nice look on you


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 5, 2006)

Very nice love the hair.


----------



## kimb (Aug 5, 2006)

perfectly beautiful as always!


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 5, 2006)

you are flawless!


----------



## tattyxheart (Aug 5, 2006)

you look gorgeous here! i love those colors on you, veryyy pretty


----------



## M (Aug 5, 2006)

LOVE IT!! The eyeshadow color really do make you eyes look amazing.


----------



## d_flawless (Aug 5, 2006)

beautiful look! i especially love the hair!


----------



## user79 (Aug 5, 2006)

Here's a quick tutorial of how I did my hair for all those who may want to copy this style.

Well, what I did is after shampooing and conditioning (today I did a 15 minute leave in and then rinse), I take a fine tooth comb and squeeze some styling mousse into my hand and run the comb through the mousse so it's coated. Then I part my hair at the top of my head (crown area) and use the comb to apply the mousse just to my roots. I prefer this way over using my hands because it really gets it where it needs to do, and not all over my hair. 

So I worked the mousse all into the roots at my crown, then I start blowdrying it with a flat paddle brush. When it's all dry it's pretty straight but not stick straight. I use some Sebastian Molding Mud to tousle the ends of my hair so they look a bit wavy, scrunching them softly in my hands with the wax pomade stuff. 

Then I get a propper teasing comb and lift the top sections of my hair, comb them straight, and apply TiGi Masterpiece Hairspray to the roots again, and tease the hair, smoothing the top parts flat overtop of the messy teased part. I do that all around the top of my head and on the front of the bangs, combing over the smooth hair so it doesn't look like a rasta ball, hehe. 

Then when it's all done I just pluck a few strands to the front of my face and sculpt them again with the Molding Mud and that's it!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 5, 2006)

this is my new favourite of yours! the makeup, the hair...you're beautiful!


----------



## vivaciousv1114 (Aug 5, 2006)

i soo hate you b/c your skin is so perfect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i love the eye makeup! jealous!


----------



## Julie (Aug 5, 2006)

Gorgeous! I love your hair!


----------



## aziza (Aug 5, 2006)

Damn you! You're effin gorgeous! 



I'm jealous lol


----------



## Lizz (Aug 5, 2006)

sex hair! hahaha very nice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




e


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 6, 2006)

Very nice....I love the hair!


----------



## Minrlluv2 (Aug 6, 2006)

You are rockin' the pornstar look,baby!! Your lips are perfect and I can't even tell where you made an "Oopsie!".Stellar!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 7, 2006)

holy sh*t 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u r SO effin fabulous it's not funny! good lord u r BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!! i mean could u BE any more gorgeous? i frickin LOVVVVVVEE your fotd's!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 :notworthy:


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 7, 2006)

So beautiful!  I love your hair!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 7, 2006)

wow! those are really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pictures! i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the colors!!!!!


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 7, 2006)

freaking gorgeous you look amazing I love the glowy skin and hair


----------



## Another Janice! (Aug 7, 2006)

You are so freaking beautiful that I just want to reach through the screen and hug you.

You look great!  I want your skin!


----------



## ndn_chicka (Aug 7, 2006)

ur eyes are gorgeous


----------



## Mrs Scissorhands (Aug 7, 2006)

fourth photo = sex


----------



## neotrad (Aug 7, 2006)

Thank you very much for sharing how you did your hair!!!
I adore your looks always and your blending(eyeshadows) skill is awesome! I have a few questions...if you don't mind me asking...

1. What's your favorite eyeshadow base? 
2. What's your favorite brush for blending eyeshadows?
3. Is your hair naturally and beautifully dark with some curls?

I love your hair soo much! It has some curls and volumes that I would like to borrow! hehe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thank you! xo


----------



## maggysfbayb (Aug 7, 2006)

that´s pretty beautiful!!! And with wonderfull green eyes... it´s perfect! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## user79 (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neotrad* 
_Thank you very much for sharing how you did your hair!!!
I adore your looks always and your blending(eyeshadows) skill is awesome! I have a few questions...if you don't mind me asking...

1. What's your favorite eyeshadow base? 
2. What's your favorite brush for blending eyeshadows?
3. Is your hair naturally and beautifully dark with some curls?

I love your hair soo much! It has some curls and volumes that I would like to borrow! hehe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you! xo_

 
Hi there! Thanks for the comments. Now to your questions.

1. I like MAC Paints as a base, although in this FOTD I used the Bronze CCB as a base to get the bronzey look. I usually use the Paints Untitled or Stilife though.

2. I usually use the 272 or the 222 for blending and creasework. Those are my fav eyeshadow brushes.

3. My hair is medium brown naturally, I coloured it black in the spring. It does have have a natural wave to it, but having lots of layers in the length helps a lot to not weigh down the hair.


----------



## user79 (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_





 holy sh*t 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u r SO effin fabulous it's not funny! good lord u r BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!! i mean could u BE any more gorgeous? i frickin LOVVVVVVEE your fotd's!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 :notworthy:_

 
Hahaha thanks! You rock girl. And you're pretty freakin' hot too, momma!


----------



## neotrad (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_Hi there! Thanks for the comments. Now to your questions.

1. I like MAC Paints as a base, although in this FOTD I used the Bronze CCB as a base to get the bronzey look. I usually use the Paints Untitled or Stilife though.

2. I usually use the 272 or the 222 for blending and creasework. Those are my fav eyeshadow brushes.

3. My hair is medium brown naturally, I coloured it black in the spring. It does have have a natural wave to it, but having lots of layers in the length helps a lot to not weigh down the hair._

 
Thanks a million!!!!! You answered to my questions perfectly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wish I had hair like yours. Mine is naturally straight even after I got lots of layers. And because of the layers, my hair feels it lost some volume... :/  Anyway, thank you again for responding! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xo!


----------



## user79 (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neotrad* 
_Thanks a million!!!!! You answered to my questions perfectly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wish I had hair like yours. Mine is naturally straight even after I got lots of layers. And because of the layers, my hair feels it lost some volume... :/  Anyway, thank you again for responding! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xo!_

 
Invest in some good mousse and hairspray and apply it to your roots, blowdry upside down, and then use a teasing comb on the crown, I think it will help you get some volume, even if your hair is really straight.


----------



## neotrad (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_Invest in some good mousse and hairspray and apply it to your roots, blowdry upside down, and then use a teasing comb on the crown, I think it will help you get some volume, even if your hair is really straight._

 
I've tried some mousse and gels. But no luck. I guess they were kind of greasy. But I read you used mousse before blowdry. I should try that tomorrow morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aaaand I will make sure I tease the crown area! Thank you! You're so sweet<3


----------



## stillsoawesome (Aug 7, 2006)

you look really beautiful! i love the hair and the eyes... gorgeous!


----------



## idreamincolor (Aug 7, 2006)

Lovely! Your eyes smolder!!!!!!!!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 7, 2006)

LOVE THE HAIR!! the makeup is kicking ass as usual!ox,
j


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 7, 2006)

Gorgeous! I love, love, love, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And the make-up is flawless


----------



## SingleWinged (Aug 7, 2006)

I loveee your hair!! It's actually the first thing I notice when I look at your pics hehe.. I've been meaning to get a cut like that, what did you ask for when you got it cut?


----------



## user79 (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingleWinged* 
_I loveee your hair!! It's actually the first thing I notice when I look at your pics hehe.. I've been meaning to get a cut like that, what did you ask for when you got it cut?_

 
I always ALWAYS bring in a picture! I usually buy hair magazines and pick a few I like and bring them all in, then I discuss with the stylist what would work, what wouldn't, etc. So the pic I brought in was just of a hair model with a cut I liked...


----------



## Beautiful1 (Aug 7, 2006)

You Look Sooo Fabulousssss!!!!!


----------



## ch33tah (Aug 8, 2006)

hawt.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 8, 2006)

I really like your hair like that! makeup too


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 8, 2006)

You always blend perfectly!!!!
Im still working on it!


----------



## black_crx (Aug 8, 2006)

Love hair, eyes and lips.. you look soooo hot! AMAZING!


----------



## jeanna (Aug 8, 2006)

you know i love everything you post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




love the bronze - your green eyes POP!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 9, 2006)

holy....goood...lord woman! you look HAWT! seriously, this is by far my favorite look from you! the hair, the makeup! jeez. I hope you didn't leave the house and cause a traffic jam!!! your skin is flawless, like porcelain! ::so jealous::


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 10, 2006)

that's so pretty. i love it


----------



## Anonanon217 (Aug 11, 2006)

Gorgeous!  I love all your FOTDs and tutorials.


----------



## scrapbookromance (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm absolutely in love with this look! so much in love that I'm wondering if maybe you could do a quick tutorial for it? just a list of what you used where would be more than enough! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I see where the pornstar thing comes in - strong eyes (even though they're not dark) and nude lips with lush hair. GORGEOUS!


----------



## user79 (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scrapbookromance* 
_I'm absolutely in love with this look! so much in love that I'm wondering if maybe you could do a quick tutorial for it? just a list of what you used where would be more than enough! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I see where the pornstar thing comes in - strong eyes (even though they're not dark) and nude lips with lush hair. GORGEOUS!_

 
I'm too lazy to do a tut with pics, but here's a description.

TUTORIAL FOR THIS LOOK:

1. Apply Revlon Skinlights fluid on clean face, on cheekbones & nose bridge.

2. Foundation goes overtop. I used my 182 kabuki to blend it all.

3. Blushbaby and Nars Orgasm blush on cheekbones & apples, use 182 to blend again.

4. Used the 272 for applying a thin layer of the Bronze CCB on lids and just on lower lash line area. Blend the CCB up to the middle of your eyes, using less product the more you get to your eyebrows.

5. Used a very small lid brush to apply Shu Uemura e/s to the inner half of the eyelid and blending upwards. (I'm not sure, but a close MAC equivalent would be Woodwinked or Goldmine. The Shu Uemura e/s is reallllly pigmented, more than MAC.) Also used the eyeshadow on my lower lash line on the inner corner.

6. Used same lid brush to apply Mulch e/s to the outer third and crease. Used the 222 brush to blend, using gentle windshieldwiper motions in the crease. Also applied Mulch to outer lower lash line, blending with the golden e/s.

7. Used 272 again to apply Jest e/s as a highlight underneath eyebrows, then a bit of White pigment on top just in the arches of my eyebrows.

8. Black kohl eyeliner on waterline, lashline, and eyelid. Used a smudger tool to smudge on lower lash line and top of lid.

9. Curl eyelashes & apply mascara.

10. Used angled brush to apply black eyeshadow with eyebrow wax to my eyebrows, so they look groomed.

11. Applied concealer to my moisturized lips, gently patted it in with my finger. Used 182 brush to blend it together with my foundation on skin around my mouth.

12. Lightly lined my lips with a nude beige lipliner, smudged the lines a bit with my fingers.

13. Applied Liplacquer in Babied to my lips, and a coat of clear lipglass on top.


----------



## KJam (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow!!!


----------



## OnLyPanTies (Aug 14, 2006)

The whole package looks great!!! I really love your e/s looks and your hair is awesome!


----------



## bbbblazin2802 (Aug 14, 2006)

You look awesome girl!


----------



## devin (Aug 14, 2006)

hot hot mama!!! love the makeup and the hair!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 16, 2006)

Girl I love the MU and Black hair


----------



## AxBella (Aug 21, 2006)

L0ve The Hair And The Make Up!!!
Can U Sayy Wow! =]


----------



## alt629 (Aug 21, 2006)

i wish i could get my hair to do anything even remotely like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the shadow with your pretty green peepers.  lips look great.  i love the look.


----------



## ette (Aug 21, 2006)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORGEOUS!!

How did you get your hair like that?


----------

